# Holstein Parade 2011



## MiLo Minis (Dec 14, 2011)

I didn't get a lot of pictures of all the other floats because there was only me and Mickey with Manny (MiLo's Classic Ladies Man) and then Garnet and Nick with Fleur (JEM Break N Pattern) and we were all driving. These are from when we were getting ready to go. We were all warmed up from the chili and hot dogs, coffee and hot chocolate served in the transportation quonset hut and that was a good thing because it was FREEZING cold! There was a light snow falling although very little on the ground and everyone was of the Christmas spirit - another wonderful parade!


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 14, 2011)

Actually, they have the video of the parade up on Youtube now. Lori, Mickey and Manny and Garnet, Nick and Fleur are in front of Santa's float at the end of the parade. Lots of minis were in the parade, though with other forum members.

2011 Holstein Non-motorized Santa Claus Parade his link doesn't work anymore.

Use this link


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 14, 2011)

Loved that




Thanks for sharing the video. Small town parades are so different than those from a big city.

I was wondering if the police officers riding in the parade were Ontario Police or RCMP? Didn't look like RCMP uniform so I wondered.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 14, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Loved that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In all 3 parades we did this year we got put right in front of Santa! It was fun to lead for him - people probably thought we were his elves





Those were Ontario Provincial Police - they use horses for crowd control and policing parks.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 14, 2011)

Really enjoyed that!


----------

